# GTI International



## TT Fan (Feb 24, 2010)

Just booked tickets for Sunday only. Can't wait

Selected 'TTOC' on the drop-down on the GTI Int. ticket site. 
Will it be straight forward finding & parking in the TTOC area? 
Is anyone passing M1 J12 on the way up on Sunday morning?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I am staying at the Lutterworth Travel Lodge could meet in the car park best to get there early


----------



## TT Fan (Feb 24, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I am staying at the Lutterworth Travel Lodge could meet in the car park best to get there early


Thanks, 
I will plan to leave home (Nr. J12 M1) at about 08:00, but can alter this to fit in with anyone passing this way who would like to cruise up together (that does not sound right  )
I have also posted this on 'Events'. Hopefully we can sort out some meeting points.

Cheers

Dave


----------

